# Kubota L3400 vs. CubCadet-Yanmar EX32



## morgan41

I'm in the market for a new tractor and have narowed it down to 
the L3400and the EX32 Any advise or suggestions would be greatly apprieciated


----------



## mongoose_1

only complaint I have with L3400 is wife won't let me stay on it 24/7. 18 months old only 110 hours on it, but pleased with it.


----------



## grassdigger104

*L3400*

I have a 2 wheel drive L3400 and the only thing I would like better is for it to be 4 wheel drive. I bought it used 96 hours with a Factory FEL and a KingKutter 5' brush shredder. I also have a post hole digger a rear blade and a box Blade. The tractor has plenty of power, it won't pull down and will spin the wheels in a flash. I need more weight on the back when the FEL bucket is full. I don't have the wheels weighted or filled with liquid, that would help. The tractor is very economical on diesel fuel. It is just the right size for a 4 or 5 acre place and maintaining driveways gravel roads and mowing with the brush shredder. I wish I had a tiller for it.


----------



## wmmichael20

the 3400 is a lot nicer tractor and the three point rating is alot higher on the kubota than the cub but have you looked at the 3700 it has 3 more horse and according to the dealer by me its alomst 500 dollars cheeper


----------



## twentynine

Didn't even look at the Cub when I bought my L3400. Closest Cub dealership is about 90 miles north.

I have a L3400 4wd, fel w/quick attach bucket, hst. Plenty power, with the back end properly weighted you can do some serious work with the fel. The whine of the HST takes some getting used to. But the infinite speed is a real bonus when bush hogging in close quarters. Bought it in March, delivered on March 16. 40 hours on it now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

What's the HP on the 3400?


----------



## twentynine

HST 34hp --- 30 at the PTO. Gear model has 1 or 2 more.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I sure like the Kubotas. I think dollar for dollar verses pound for pound of tractor, they are the best deal period. But that's just me.


----------



## SCPOret

I wouldn't mess with any of the newer Cub Cadets. Since MTD bought them up they have increased in price and decreased in quality.
I've sold parts for both and the quality of the 'bota is way ahead of the cadet.


----------



## Grateful11

The biggest problem with the Cub cadets is they keep changing manufacturers ever few years and dealers come and go around here like hot dog stands. I think the new ones are nice tractors but I'd go for the Kubota, they're tried and true and aren't built by 50 different manufacturers. Take NH for example they're getting ready to switch to LS, a South Korean manufacturer. LS is building tractors under about 8 or 10 different names, including McCormick and I believe Montana among others.


----------

